# Need Screws for D6 3.0, can't find. Please HELP



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

I recently purchased a 2011 Fuji D6 3.0 and need the screws that go into the rear of the frame that the rear axle slides in to that keeps it spaced away from the frame. Fuji states they are imperial thread with an outside diameter of 2.92mm and that it is fine thread pitch. It is also NOT M3 thread. Fuji said since its such an "old" bike that they no longer have parts for it and so far calling 6 different Fuji dealers, I have not had any luck. Any idea where I can get my hands on these screws cause as of right now I am unable to use the bike. 
Thanks for any and all help.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I did some research. That OD does not match any metric or imperial thread I can find. Seems odd that it's not M3.

The closest Imperial is a #4-48 which has an OD of 2.845mm.

Unified Thread Standard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

METRIC THREAD -- EXTENDED THREAD SIZE RANGE

and here is one supplier

https://www.fastenal.com/web/products/details/0173579

I wonder if you'd get better results in the "components and wrenching" section.


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

I was fortunate enough to have a Fuji dealer close by that had a pair of the correct screws that I could buy. Thanks for the input.


----------

